# Who's the best G2006 team?



## Goalie1310 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to get your thoughts on who are the best G2006 Flight 1 or Gold or whatever in this age group. My daughters team is moving into Flight 1 this year and we are excited to see how they do. We are with Strikers North and look forward to hearing your picks.

Thank you
Instagram @ soccerkeeper1310


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 13, 2016)

Goalie1310 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to get your thoughts on who are the best G2006 Flight 1 or Gold or whatever in this age group. My daughters team is moving into Flight 1 this year and we are excited to see how they do. We are with Strikers North and look forward to hearing your picks.
> 
> ...


I've seen a few of the 06 teams and Strikers, Galaxy, Legends, Surf, Blues are in my Top 5. Each team has a lot of talent and get after it.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 13, 2016)

Also, this should have probably been posted in the G2006 group.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Jul 18, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> I've seen a few of the 06 teams and Strikers, Galaxy, Legends, Surf, Blues are in my Top 5. Each team has a lot of talent and get after it.


Top 5 of who I've seen (no particular order):
1. Legends
2. Galaxy
3. SC Blues Rennie
4. Beach Long Beach - Perez
5. Surf EGSL 2006 (not Brookfield's team)

Best thing I like about this division at this point in the year is that I feel any of the 5 teams could beat the other, AND, that there are a few teams ranked just below them that could beat any of the so-called top 5. The top teams are well coached, the girls know their roles, and the scores are usually close.

EDIT: In my opinion what separates the top teams from the middle and bottom is a combination of on-field intelligence and hyper-aggressiveness. Some teams have one or the other, but the top teams have both. At this age, when younger kids can be more easily intimidated and don't have the technical skills to deal with pressure, a team that is hyper aggressive can create a lot of turnovers and chances based on attitude alone. Combine it with knowing where you're supposed to be, and you'll get some lopsided scores.


----------



## SOCCERMINION (Jul 19, 2016)

BeepBeep Boop said:


> Top 5 of who I've seen (no particular order):
> 1. Legends
> 2. Galaxy
> 3. SC Blues Rennie
> ...


Hard for me to agree with this list as a top 5, without Strikers being on it.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Jul 20, 2016)

SOCCERMINION said:


> Hard for me to agree with this list as a top 5, without Strikers being on it.


I haven't seen them play yet.


----------



## Unknown (Jul 24, 2016)

WHAT ABOUT ANAHEIM SURF G06 EGSL-WHITFIELD?  THEY BEAT SURF AT THE 2016 Delta Crossfire Challenge.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Jul 25, 2016)

Saw Anaheim Surf play this weekend. I only saw one game out of four and they played a counter attacking style against a team that held possession most of the game. I don't know if that's their normal style or if they took what the defense gave them. Good speed down the wings, their #10 center mid is shifty and has some slick moves. I'd put them with any of the teams I listed above in my top 5. I'd like to see them play against Beach LB Perez. That Beach team presses like crazy and I think Anaheim Surf can deal with their pressure and hit them on the counter. They're both in the Super Black division at Surf Cup I believe.


----------



## Unknown (Jul 25, 2016)

Anaheim Surf was missing their 
two top players Last weekend.   I believe they will be if not the best, one of the best in this age group.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 28, 2016)

Anaheim Surf is one of those teams that is somewhere between #6-10 and can beat the teams in the top 5 on any given day. I think the only thing holding them back is consistency against the top teams. They had a very good showing the last few tournaments, let's see if they can continue it at Surf Cup.


----------

